# 2016 Maker Faire



## Johnwa (May 7, 2016)

This years maker faire is scheduled for Aug 20-21.  Josh/Alexander are you putting together a booth?  The rest of us need to get some projects done to show off.


----------



## Alexander (May 10, 2016)

We have been talking about puting together a booth is anyone interested in helping out?


----------



## Johnwa (May 10, 2016)

If I'm in town I will help.


----------



## Jwest7788 (May 11, 2016)

Alexander said:


> We have been talking about puting together a booth is anyone interested in helping out?


Yeah, we never really settled one way or the other, did we.

Let's definitely finish the conversation and confirm.

As mentioned, any volunteers to lend a hand if we do decide to go that route?

JW


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 18, 2016)

I'd be interested if I am in town.  Very good chance, at that.


----------



## Colin L (Aug 17, 2016)

I think this thread died a natural death, but if in fact this did go ahead, I'm out of town until Saturday but will be available Sunday to help clean up/pack up if any help is needed.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Aug 17, 2016)

Yeah, we didn't really jump on the maker faire wagon this year.. haha. Amazing how quick August came though..


----------



## Alexander (Aug 18, 2016)

On the last day for applications i opened the application doccument and stared at it for a few min. Then i thought no thanks and closed it. I am going to go to maker fair though. Im going to check it out on saturday. Is any one else going?


----------



## Jwest7788 (Aug 18, 2016)

I think I might be going Sunday, I'm out of town for Saturday unfortunately.


----------



## Alexander (Aug 18, 2016)

Im down for sunday if that is what your doing.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Aug 18, 2016)

Cool. We're planning to head there sunday in the mid morning. Likely around 10:00 or 11:00. Lets text in the morning Sunday to confirm, but tentatively say 10:30 if that works for you?


----------



## Janger (Aug 18, 2016)

I'll try to get there. Sunday...


----------

